# Storm-lite� 3.0-E Fabric [10,000MM, 5,000G]



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

*Storm-lite® 3.0-E Fabric [10,000MM, 5,000G]*

Storm-lite® 3.0-E Fabric [10,000MM, 5,000G] 

what does it mean? i know it refers to waterproofness and breathbility but what does the "MM" and "G" mean?

I was looking at the Burton Shaun White Asym jacket and these were the waterproof/breathiblity specs. I like the jacket but don't know how good it is. I heard you should always go for at least 10,000/10,000

Also does anyone have this jacket? Is this good or just decent? How small is small? Burton jackets usually run pretty baggy right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

My boyfriend has 2 of the Asym jackets and he loves them!


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

yea burton jackets run pretty baggy. i had a medium jacket which i got stolen, so im looking for the same style in a small this time around so that people on the mountain can see how jacked and tanned i am


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry, should have said something about sizing. I think that this line from Burton runs pretty true to size. My boyfriend didn't want a baggy jacket. He generally wears a medium and the medium fit him really nicely, not baggy at all. Just a note, if you get the pants, he had to go a size up as they do run smaller.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

To be honest I rather try on any clothes before buying them, with clothes it's all about how they fit you and how comfortable are they


----------

